# Οσα δεν φτάει η αλεπού τα κάνει κρεμαστάρια:



## Nightelf

Can anyone give me the commensurate translation for this Greek proverb?
I would be glad to know!


----------



## ireney

You are in luck with this one Nightelf! 
Using the same fable by Aesop, the English language has the expression "sour grapes"


----------



## cougr

Ψάχνω στον μπάρμπα Γεώργη (τον Μπαμπινιώτη) αλλά αυτό το "φτάει" δεν μπορώ να το βρω. Μήπως κάνατε κάποιο λάθος;


----------



## spyroware

It's a typo, he means φτάνει - reach.


----------



## Cynastros

Nightelf said:


> Can anyone give me the commensurate translation for this Greek proverb?
> I would be glad to know!


      '' that can not get the fox says supposedly still immature  grapes '' .. 
[ because  of pride can not accept that this did not succeed.] 
.. like  this will be.


----------



## cougr

spyroware said:


> It's a typo, he means φτάνει - reach.



Thanks spyroware,

I was just being a bit sarcastic (in a friendly way) but its good that you corrected it, mainly for the sake of those visitors here who might be complete novices in the language.


----------



## spyroware

lol

You really should have used the smiley that winks if you wanted to be sarcastic, now I have to go hide in a cave and not show myself for some weeks


----------



## shawnee

I for one am indebted to spyroware's clarification because I took φτάει to be a conjugation of _φτούσου_!


----------

